# se réclamer de



## ninagirl

Buenos días:

¿Podríais echarme una mano con la siguiente traducción?

*Mais partout une tendance rigoriste vient aussi combattre ces amalgames et se réclamer d’un « islamisme »* *propre à  armer des groupes rebelles*.

Os facilito mi propuesta, aunque no estoy nada orgullosa de ella... a ver si me aclaráis las ideas 

_Pero en todas partes, una tendencia rigorista viene también a combatir estas amalgamas y a reclamar un «islamismo» propio de crear grupos rebeldes._

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- Pero en/ por todas partes, una tendencia rigorista viene también a combatir estas amalgamas y a reclamarse un «islamismo» capaz de armar grupos rebeldes.

Espera otras propuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
se réclamer de= prevalerse de
propre à, ici= propenso a, proclive a


----------



## ninagirl

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> - Pero en/ por todas partes, una tendencia rigorista viene también a combatir estas amalgamas y a reclamarse un «islamismo» capaz de armar grupos rebeldes.
> 
> Espera otras propuestas.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Martine, ¿has tachado la "a" de "venir a combatir"?
Se trata de una locución con infinitivo y no se puede quitar la "a" en este caso.
Muchas gracias por tu propuesta, me ha ayudado mucho


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

tienes toda la razón.
Lo siento (el miedo al galicismo )

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*. Pero me gustan más las propuestas de GURB


----------



## totor

En este caso, me gusta más traducir *se reclamer de* por *reivindicar*:

*Pero en/ por todas partes, una tendencia rigorista viene también a combatir estas amalgamas y a reivindicar un «islamismo» capaz de armar grupos rebeldes.*


----------



## eklir

Hola,
tengo un problemón con la utilización del verbo réclamer en esta frase (me da la sensación que debe ser una locución o un giro, pero no sé a qué se refiere); introduzco contexto: 
A chaque livre, ses antres de solitude.
Sept cieux se réclament du ciel. Le vide a ses étages. Ainsi la solitude qui est vide du ciel et de la terre, vide de l'homme dans lequel il s'agite et où il respire.
MI TRAD:
A cada libro, sus antros de soledad.
Siete cielos reclaman confused del cielo. El vacío tiene sus alturas.Así la soledad que es vacío del cielo y de la tierra, vacío del hombre en el que él se agita y donde él respira.

Ya véis, lo de siempre, texto poético (y raro donde los haya) 
Gracias!!!  (No sé qué haría sin vosotros)


----------



## josepbadalona

¡ qué difícil !
La expresión "se reclamer de" es recomendarse de, pedir a algo o alguien un reconocimiento, un testimonio, referirse a para obtener apoyo...

Espero que encuentres un equivalente adecuado ... ¿valerse de ?


----------



## totor

Aquí tienes algunas opciones para *se réclamer de*, eklir:

*Reivindicar; invocar; apelar; basarse, apoyarse, en; referirse a.*

En tu caso, me parece que la más apropiada es *invocar*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me parece Totor que _invocar _no es lo más apropiado en este caso:


> * 1.     * tr. Demandar ayuda mediante una súplica vehemente.* 2.     * tr. Acogerse a una ley, costumbre o razón.


RAE
_Referirse a_ sería más adecuado.


> Se réclamer de qqc.     Se prévaloir de, se référer à.


ATILF
Personalmente prefiero: _prevalerse_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Teóricamente tienes razón, Martine, pero me da la sensación de que *invocar* ha perdido esa connotación de vehemencia que le da el DRAE.

Pero tal vez sea una sensación mía, que no tenga nada que ver con la realidad  .

En todo caso, *prevalerse* me parece demasiado dura.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

A mí me gusta más lo que proponía Josep: valerse.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marcelot

Siete cielos aspiran al cielo.
Siete cielos conforman el cielo.

¿Será judío el autor? Porque, según el Talmud, existen siete cielos: _Vilón, Rakía, Shejakim, Zevul, Ma'ón, Majón_ y_ Aravot _(que son usados como metáfora para describir estados espirituales).

Respecto al resto de la traducción, te propongo:

El vacío posee niveles/estadios. Así ocurre con la soledad, vacío de cielo y tierra, vacío del hombre en el que él mismo se agita y respira.

¿Llegaremos al séptimo?
¿Algún día?


----------



## atobar

¿Y no será *encomendarse*? Yo lo entiendo más bien así, y más cuando es un texto poético, pero para nada las tengo todas conmigo, ¡ni mucho menos!


----------



## eklir

A mí me encanta invocar (¿No puede equivaler a invocar?)
Marce, es judío: se trata de Edmond Jabès. 
El séptimo cielo y el buen café.
Os mando un beso enorrrrrrme con agradecimiento múltiple.
Por cierto que prevalerse o prevalecerse no existen en castellano!
Bisous.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Eklir, Eklir... 


> * 2.     * *prnl*. Valerse o servirse de algo para ventaja o provecho propio.


RAE
 ¡Fíjate en lo que he subrayado en rojo 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## eklir

Jajajaja, vale, vale, jajajaja, aunque creo que es algo inusual (aunque a lo mejor, sólo para mí).
Gracias y besos

Siento volver sobre esto, pero ¿cómo podría aplicarse "Siete cielos prevalecen sobre el cielo?
¿Creéis que esa es la idea? Porque, claro, entonces no lo invocan al cielo...
Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eklir:

Te han propuesto prevalerse, no prevalecer, y tú lo cambias, ¿por qué? El sentido es totalmente distinto tal y como lo pones.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eklir

Siete cielos se prevalen del cielo ¿?
Ay, Gévy siento la insistencia y la pesadez, pero es que no sé qué hacer con esto (es que he buscado en DRAE y prevalerse me remite a prevalecer(se)).¿?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eklir:

La construcción esta vez, sí, sería la correcta. 

No lo sientas, Eklir, si no entiendes lo normal es insistir hasta que te resulte comprensible.

La idea sería que estos siete cielos pretenden sacar alguna ventaja de su relación con el cielo, evocan el cielo (más que lo invocan) para darse más importancia, más reconocimiento, más ventajas.

Pero no tengo idea de historias santas de ninguna confesión, me limito al sentido del verbo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marcelot

Queridos amigos, siguiendo las enseñanzas de nuestra noble eklir: ¡vuelvo a la carga! 

Os diré lo que entiendo (o siento) porque no coincido con ninguna de las posibilidades que dais (por eso había propuesto algo diferente).

Cuando lo leí, inmediatamente entendí que siete cielos "pretendían" ser o "aspiraban a ser" "EL CIELO". Claro, yo me baso en un concepto determinado, si no ¿por qué poner un número tan místico en vez de utilizar la cifra nueve o diez?

Lo peor es que quizá no haya logrado explicarme...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Lo que pasa con _invocar _es que tiene varios significados y uno de ellos sí es el sentido de_ se réclamer_, pero me parece a mí (repito me parece ) que se emplea en este sentido  para situaciones más pragmáticas:
- Invocó la ley XXZ  para justificar su acto.

Pero para temas espirituales _invocar _sigue teniendo la fuerza que le da la RAE


> * 1.     * tr. Demandar ayuda mediante una súplica vehemente.


Así que, Eklir temo una confusión con _invocar_.

No sé... 
Siento no ser de más ayuda.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lgd190

hola a todos,

Sept cieux se réclament du ciel
¿qué tal "Siete cielos se valen del cielo" ?


----------



## eklir

Qué va, no sé cómo daros las gracias!!! Pues eso, mil gracias; estoy todavía pensando y consultando diccio pero os digo la resolución final en cuanto la tenga.
Besos para todos, y otra vez gracias!


----------



## encarta

Hola!

saco provecho de vuestras conversaciones porque a mi me interesa tambien la traduccion del verbo frances "se réclamer de". He leido lo anterior pero ne encontro lo que me conviene. Quiero traducir una frase que trata de hombres que forman parte de un grupo particular. 
La frase es la siguiente "des centaines de millions d'hommes se réclamment de notre association" En este contexto como podria traducir "se réclamment de".


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis avec une tournure de phrase, je vous la propose:

*Notre société a pour but principal de diffuser un savoir empreint de tolérance, sur la voie dont se réclament les esprits les plus ouverts.*

*Nuestra sociedad tiene como objetivo principal difundir un saber impregnado de tolerancia, en la vía por la cual las opiniones más abiertas reivindican hallarse.*
 
*merci d'avance.*


----------



## Domtom

Nuestra sociedad tiene como objetivo/meta principal la difusión de un saber impregnado de tolerancia... 

Estoy pensando sobre el resto de la oración...

Bueno, me parece que:

_... en conformidad con las exigencias de las mentes más abiertas _;

_... hacia donde se encaminan/encauzan con espíritu reivindicativo las mentes más abiertas._

_... hacia donde se encaminan/encauzan las reivindicaciones de las mentes más abiertas._


pero igual edito.
-


----------



## noroeme

Marcelot said:


> Siete cielos aspiran al cielo.
> Siete cielos conforman el cielo.
> 
> ¿Será judío el autor? Porque, según el Talmud, existen siete cielos: _Vilón, Rakía, Shejakim, Zevul, Ma'ón, Majón_ y_ Aravot _(que son usados como metáfora para describir estados espirituales).
> 
> Respecto al resto de la traducción, te propongo:
> 
> El vacío posee niveles/estadios. Así ocurre con la soledad, vacío de cielo y tierra, vacío del hombre en el que él mismo se agita y respira.
> 
> ¿Llegaremos al séptimo?
> ¿Algún día?


Aunque ha pasado mucho tiempo, me parece que ésta es la respuesta correcta en este caso. Yo usaría la segunda opción (Siete cielos conforman el cielo)


----------

